# Info par produktiem >  indesit wie 107

## azz13

Sakiet kur var atrast veļasmašīnas durvju blīvgumijas modeli vai uzrakstiet kāds tas ir.

----------


## defs

Mekle iekš http://www.argus.lv ,kur veļas mašīnu daļas.


te konkrētāk   http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=385_408_817
jaskatās,kas uz tās gumijas virsū rakstīts.

----------


## ansius

gumiju meklē pēc veļas mašīnas modeļa, starp citu. argusaa ir pieejami alternatīvi ražojumi.

----------


## azz13

mekleju, bet nevaru saprast kurš ir īstais

----------

